# Does anyone know any good Musical sites?



## Nulli Secundus

Over the years, I've heard many fellow musicians at my orcehstra and ensemble camps talk about websites that help them tune or give them good tips and pratice tunes for double stops, better cooridination between fingers and bow, and ear tests (playbacks and naming intervals). If you know a site that would useful, please share it! (It would be greatly appreciated  )

Nulli Secundus


----------



## Quaverion

I personally love solomusic.net.


----------



## max

Isn't that why you're here???


----------



## Quaverion

That's why I'm _always_ here. :lol:


----------



## Anton

Well, try:
This


----------

